# alone



## ognistik (May 21, 2008)

I had no scanner so I took pictures of the pictures... sorry​ 
FILM: TMAX 400...​


----------



## jvgig (May 21, 2008)

#1 is great, it just makes you wonder what he is looking at/thinking about.

Im not quite sure whats going on in #3.  It looks like he is tossing an apple, but I dont get the message.


----------



## Foques (May 21, 2008)

#3 is a proof of universal laws? 

I like the second one very much!


----------



## whistule (May 21, 2008)

when I look at that first one I get that feeling you get when you lie out on the grass like that - almost a sort mediative silence - lazy and chilled out - as the world turns round about you irrespective.  There's a lot of emotion attachted to teh photo for me -  Great!


----------



## kaymlo (May 21, 2008)

wow i'm an immediate fan.  love #'s 1 and 3.  love the focus.  not so into #2, something missing from it but i don't know what.  imho, though, very nice.


----------



## SadSongPilot (May 21, 2008)

Wow I really love the first shot! May I ask what camera was used?

-Chris-


----------



## ognistik (May 22, 2008)

thanks for the feedback!

camera: F100 (it's a film slr) and a 50 1.8


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 22, 2008)

<~~ instant fan

1 is fantastic.  The tones and composition, great shot.  
I dont dig #2 that much.
3 is AWESOME.  Its a funny shot to me.  I like the abstract/comicness to it all.  I would frame this and put it on my wall   seriously! i have a weird sense of humor I think.


----------



## Efergoh (May 22, 2008)

#2 does nothing for me, but the 1st and 3rd are great.
#1 makes me think of a crime scene, 
3 makes me think about time, and reminds me of Cartier-Bresson


----------



## doobs (May 22, 2008)

1st and 3rd are amazing. Nice job.


----------



## SBlanca (May 23, 2008)

great shot, think #3 is my favourite haha


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 23, 2008)

Efergoh said:


> 3 makes me think about time, and reminds me of Cartier-Bresson



YES!!!  I couldn't put my finger on it last night (as I was soo tired and on my way to bed ) but absolutely!!!


----------



## JimmyO (May 23, 2008)

Wow
great shots
I wish number 1 just had a hair more DOF so you could make out that he was a person easier.


----------



## ognistik (May 23, 2008)

I think it's easy to know there's a person... somewhere... because of the hand hahaha... I think I like it as it is

the second one, even though nothing special for no one (at least not compared to the other ones), i guess it has a special and personal meaning to me hahaha... and well, that's why I took it... not for anyone else but me

and the last one was an accident at first. Originally it was an orange on the air that by accident had someone behind... I saw it and I knew I had to redo it... kind of weird photo, but I am weird... hahaha


----------

